# Help!



## cheesyicedog (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm freaking out! My boyfriend today left my house in not the best mood because of yet again another problem I had with my parents (and he gets very angry when my parents treat me the way they do) and almost didn't answer me when I messaged him on WA. I noticed he didn't want to talk so I said goodnight and turned off my phone. A little while later, I wasn't able to sleep so I turned on my phone and received a message from him saying not to go to sleep and that he wanted to die. I was reassuring and told him how much he meant to me and how bright his future is and how much he has to live for and it only seemed to make him angry. I continued to give him moral support and all he said was that he didn't know who he was and he didn't know what he wanted and that who he was portrayed isn't really him and that he is hollow inside. I pretty much recognized this as one of the "attacks" that he gets and continued to reassure him as I usually do in these cases. I got back an "I don't care". I told him that he had to find his good place and that he did care and he told me not to tell him what to do and to not even talk to him. This really scares me because he has never been this "aggressive" with me and I need advice on what to do. It is the second day in a row he has had this "attack". On Monday, he had a panic attack with I was there for and did my best to calm him down from. I am very worried and I need advice on what to do. I want to help him. I don't want to see him suffer any longer and I'm concerned he will do something impulsive. Please help!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

The best thing you can do is be supportive and reassure your fella that he will get better in time..And seek all the help you can


----------

